# Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest available tire? How cheap?



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

As topic, wondering how much they weigh, the widest tire they can accomodate, and about how much they sell for when you can find 'em....


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest available tire? How cheap? (grue)*

Assuming a MK4 fitment, largest reliable size to use is 225/50-16. Stock size is 205/55-16.


----------



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest availa ... (Deception)*

Thanks. ANyone have the rest of the info?


----------



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest availa ... (grue)*

bump


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest available tire? How cheap? (grue)*

They are 16x6.5, ET42
Look for em in the classifieds, or prepared to shell out a large wad of cash if you buy them at the dealer (~$350 each w/o tires







)


----------



## Frankenwagen (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest ava ... (TurboDave18t)*

I've actually seen them at a price of $427 ea. from dealers. This price, however, is actually in line with BBS prices. Though the RXII is not offered in 16" other than on the VW Wolfsburg, the 17"s are over $500ea. from tire rack.


----------



## Aero-TDI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest ava ... (Frankenwagen)*

Does any one know the weight of the BBS wheels?


----------



## Aero-TDI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest ava ... (Aero-TDI)*

BUMP


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Need info on MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg BBS wheels...weight? Widest ava ... (Aero-TDI)*

I would estimate 20-23 lbs. each without tires.


----------

